# Has a song ever been written about your city?



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

Has a song ever been written about your city (I left my heart in San Francisco); has it ever been included in the title (By the time I get to Phoenix), or mentioned in the lyrics? If so, how many and what are the titles?


----------



## C-Town (Apr 3, 2005)

CLEVELAND ROCKS!!!!


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

Detroit Rock City


----------



## miptag (Jan 26, 2005)

Detroit City by Eminem i think thats the name of it


----------



## Nate (Oct 26, 2004)

The Last Saskatchwan Pirate is a well known song around here... I doubt it's known anywhere else though, since it's done by a group that isn't famous at all... in fact I didn't know who sang it until recently.


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

Berlin by Fisher-Z!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

old israeli song "Tel Aviv"

Tel Aviv Tel Aviv Tel Aviv
yam kahol blah blah blah


----------



## dewback (Jun 28, 2005)

I actually found 3 songs on San Diego, and all of them suck.
Wheat- San Diego
Lil'Rob- San Diego
Feeder- San Diego :no:


----------



## Scraperlover (Dec 23, 2004)

stockholm syndrom- by blink 182


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

Many, many about London. The newest I believe is London Calling, by The Clash.


----------



## miptag (Jan 26, 2005)

London Calling what a great song by a great band


----------



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

*'BUENOS AIRES'*, from Evita

What's new Buenos Aires?
I'm new, I wanna say I'm just a little stuck on you
You'll be on me too

I get out here, Buenos Aires
Stand back, you oughta know whatcha gonna get in me
Just a little touch of star quality

Fill me up with your heat, with your noise
With your dirt, overdo me
Let me dance to your beat, make it loud
Let it hurt, run it through me.
Don't hold back, you are certain to impress
Tell the driver this is where I'm staying

Hello, Buenos Aires
Get this, just look at me dressed up, somewhere to go
We'll put on a show

Take me in at your flood, give me speed
Give me lights, set me humming
Shoot me up with your blood, wine me up
With your nights, watch me coming
All I want is a whole lot of excess
Tell the singer this is where I'm playing

Stand back, Buenos Aires
Because you oughta know whatcha gonna get in me
Just a little touch of star quality

And if ever I go too far
It's because of the things you are
Beautiful town, I love you
And if I need a moment's rest
Give your lover the very best
Real eiderdown and silence.

[musical interlude]

You're a tramp, you're a treat
You will shine to the death, you are shoddy
But you're flesh, you are meat
You shall have every breath in my body
Put me down for a lifetime of success
Give me credit, I'll find ways of paying

Rio de la Plata
Florida, Corrientes, Nueve de Julio
All I want to know

Stand back, Buenos Aires
Because you oughta know whatcha gonna get in me
Just a little touch of
Just a little touch of
Just a little touch of star quality


----------



## Bombay Boy (May 6, 2005)

innumerable songs in many languages


----------



## Bombay Boy (May 6, 2005)

london calling is the newest song on london? thats pretty old


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Ya, a lot...


----------



## *Sweetkisses* (Dec 26, 2004)

Philadelphia Freedom... thats all I can remember for now.


----------



## Killadelphia (Feb 10, 2005)

Tons...

Philly's Where I Am From- Eve and Beanie Siegel
Philadelphia Freedom- Elton John
Streets of Philadelphia- Bruce Springstein
Motown Philly- Boyz II Men
I'm pretty sure Will Smith wrote atleast one song about Philly and many, many, many other songs that I do not remember or simply do not know of. But I am 150% sure they exist!


----------



## Djoez (Jan 30, 2005)

@ ZOHAR: who's the female that sang ''Jeruzalem'' is it Naomi Shemer?
Jeroesjalajim sjel zahav (Jeruzalem van goud) there's so many versions
One of the most beautiful songs ever made!
please tell me 

Edit: found it!




LYRICS 



Following are
the Hebrew lyrics 
to Jerusalem of Gold 
in English transliteration. 




JERUSALEM OF GOLD 
by Naomi Shemer 


Avir harim zalul kayayin 
Ve-rei'ah oranim 
Nissa be-ru'ah ha'arbayim 
Im kol pa'amonim 


U-ve-tardemat ilan va-even 
Shvuyah ba-halomah 
Ha-ir asher badad yoshevet 
U-ve-libbah homah 


Yerushalayim shel zahav 
Ve-shel nehoshet ve-shel or 
Ha-lo le-khol shirayikh 
Ani kinnor. 


Eikhah yavshu borot ha-mayim 
Kikkar ha-shuk reikah 
Ve-ein poked et Har ha-Bayit 
Ba-ir ha-attikah 


U-va-me'arot asher ba-selah 
Meyallelot ruhot 
Ve-ein yored el Yam ha-Melah 
Be-derekh Yeriho 

Yerushalayim shel zahav 
Ve-shel nehoshet ve-shel or 
Ha-lo le-khol shirayikh 
Ani kinnor. 

Akh be-vo'i ha-yom la-shir lakh 
Ve-lakh likshor ketarim 
Katonti mi-ze'ir bana'ikh 
U-me-aharon ha-meshorerim 


Ki shemekh zorev et ha-sefatayim 
Ke-neshikat saraf 
Im eshkakhekh Yerushalayim 
Asher kullah zahav 


Yerushalayim shel zahav 
Ve-shel nehoshet ve-shel or 
Ha-lo le-khol shirayikh 
Ani kinnor. 


Hazarnu el borot ha-mayim 
La-shuk ve-la-kikkar 
Shofar kore be-Har ha-Bayit 
Ba-ir ha-attikah 


U-va-me'arot asher ba-selah 
Alfey shemashot zorhot 
Nashuv nered el Yam ha-Melah 
Be-derekh Yeriho 


Yerushalayim shel zahav 
Ve-shel nehoshet ve-shel or 
Ha-lo le-khol shirayikh 
Ani kinnor.


----------



## Zarkon (Dec 22, 2004)

Rome wasn't build in a day by Morcheeba


----------



## christoph (Jul 4, 2005)

Auf der Reeperbahn....


----------



## Mike (Sep 12, 2002)

There are quite a number of songs about Frankfurt. I actually collect those I like. Most aren't very romantic though, many are harsh, some are a bit on the obscure side like "Frankfurt Environmental" which only consists of city sounds recorded at different spots and spheric music in the background.

Then there are a number of German Hip Hop tracks which refer to Frankfurt in their lyrics due to the fact that we have quite a large number of immigrants and a comparably large (taking Germany as reference) income difference between rich and poor. Some examples:

Azad - Phoenix 
Azad - Mein Block 
Moses Pelham - Ein schöner Tag 
Torch - Gewalt oder Sex 

I especiall like the lyrics of Torch's Gewalt oder Sex, an excerpt:

Grün steht schon lang nicht mehr für Natur. (green is no longer the color of nature)
Kleine bunte Pillen sind die Therapie und die Kur. (little colorful pills are the therapy and the cure)
Die Grosstadt hab ich so satt. (I am so fed up with the big city)
Gebäude groß, du bist klein (buildings are large, you are small)
Meine Jungs aus Frankfurt am Main wissen was ich mein. (my boys from Frankfurt am Main know what I mean)
Im Park keine Bank, in der Bank sitzt die Mark. (In the park no bench, in the bank sits the Mark)
Geld erdrückt, das Geld druckt der Staat (money is crushing you, the money is printed by the state)
Erzähl euch was ich weiß, bevor ich's vergess (I tell you what I know before I forget)
Das ganze Geld im Business viel zuviel Stress. (the whole money in the buisness is too much stress)
...


An obscure, but interesting song because it is mentioning the Messeturm skyscraper in Frankfurt, is this one:

Chicks on speed - the floating pyramid over Frankfurt that the taxi driver saw when he was landing

Messeturm with the pyramid on top










And then there are a number fo Techno tracks from the early 90s which refer to "Frankfurt", like these ones: 

PCP -Frankfurt Anthem
Nasty Django - King of FFM


----------



## kebabmonster (Jun 29, 2004)

Manchester Area 

*Dirty Old Town* written by Ewan McColl, made famous by both the Dubliners and The Pogues. It's about a love struck lad in Salford

*Matchstick Cats and Dogs* Couple of blokes who got to no. 1 with a song about the famous Manchester artist, L.S. Lowry who painted industrial scenes in and around the city

*The Rochdale Cowboy* Mike Harding, who found it hard fitting spurs to his clogs. 

*Manchester, England* In some musical or other.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

There are many about Chicago obviously but this is my favorite. This is about Lake Shore Drive in Chicago whith runs down along the Chicago lake front. And if I am driving on it coming home from the bar on the radio and blast it and I feel damn alive and in love with this city..............Plus the not so sublte drug referances I can relate to in the song. If you can I highly recommend downloading it.

Here are the lyrics................LSD and CHICAGO!!!!!!!!!




Aliotta, Haynes, and Jeremiah - Lake Shore Drive
There’s a road I’d like to tell you about, lives in my home town
Lake Shore Drive the road is called and it’ll take you up or down
From rags on up to riches fifteen minutes you can fly
Pretty blue lights along the way, help you right on by
And the blue lights shining with a heavenly grace, help you right on by
And there ain’t no road just like it
Anywhere I found
Running south on Lake Shore Drive heading into town
Just slippin’ on by on LSD, Friday night trouble bound
And it starts up north from Hollywood, water on the driving side
Concrete mountains rearing up, throwing shadows just about five
Sometimes you can smell the green if your mind is feeling fine
There ain’t no finer place to be, than running Lake Shore Drive
And there’s no peace of mind, or place you see, than riding on Lake Shore Drive
And there ain’t no road just like it
Anywhere I found
Running south on Lake Shore drive heading into town
Just slicking on by on LSD, Friday night trouble bound
And it’s Friday night and you’re looking clean
To early to start the rounds
A ten minute ride from the Gold Coast back make sure you’re pleasure bound
And it’s four o’clock in the morning and all of the people have gone away
Just you and your mind and Lake Shore Drive, tomorrow is another day
And the sunshine’s fine in the morning time, tomorrow is another day
And there ain’t no road just like it
Anywhere I found
Running south on Lake Shore drive heading into town
Just snaking on by on LSD, Friday night trouble bound


----------



## rise_against (Apr 26, 2005)

Greenday on their new CD mentions Chicago and Toronto in the song She's a Rebel.
"From Chicago to Toronto 
She's the one that they 
Call 'ol whatsername"

Ludacris mentions Canada and Toronto in his new single Pimpin' all over the world.
"I used to think that it was way too cold til I went to Canada and say some beautiful hoes, now I
Hit the Carribean every year in Toronto, then fly to Illinois to get a taste of Chicago"

Hmm seems to be a pattern with Chi-town and T-dot...i smell a conspiracy!!!


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

WANCH said:


> How about the song "New York New York" by Frank Sinatra. What I like to do is change the lyrics from New York to Hong Kong!


Um no. OMG, you even changed your signature>? You are the biggest wannabe.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Start spreading the news
I'm leaving today
I want to be a part of it, New York, New York
These vagabond shoes
Are longing to stray
And make a brand new start of it
New York, New York
I want to wake up in the city that never sleeps
To find I'm king of the hill, top of the heap
These little town blues
Are melting away
I'll make a brand new start of it
In old New York
If I can make it there
I'll make it anywhere
It's up to you, New York, New York. 

I want to wake up in the city that never sleeps
To find I'm king of the hill, top of the heap
These little town blues
Are melting away
I'll make a brand new start of it
In old New York
If I can make it there
I'll make it anywhere
It's up to you, New York, New York.

http://users.cis.net/sammy/newyork.html


----------



## Cee_em_bee (May 12, 2004)

"I left my wallet in El Segundo" by ATCQ


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Elvis Costello - I Don't Want To Go To Chelsea.

A song about the plush West London location. Big Big hit in the 70s.


----------



## warwickland (Sep 22, 2005)

Kansas City Ditty


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Several songs - impossible to keep count.


----------



## tata (Jun 17, 2004)

"Siapa suruh datang Jakarta" means "who told you to come to jakarta" ...... old song about people comes from village to jakarta


----------



## Menino de Sampa (Sep 21, 2003)

The brazilian composer Caetano Veloso (whose I'm not a big fan...) wrote the song named "Sampa" about São Paulo. Since then, Sampa is São Paulo's nickname, as you can see in my nick.


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

Barcelona Barcelona 
Barcelona Barcelona
Viva

I had this perfect dream
-Un sueno me envolvio
This dream was me and you
-Tal vez estas aqui
I want all the world to see
-Un instinto me guiaba
A miracle sensation
My guide and inspiration
Now my dream is slowly coming true

The wind is a gentle breeze
-El me hablo de ti
The bells are ringing out
-El canto vuela
They're calling us together
Guiding us forever
Wish my dream would never go away

Barcelona - It was the first time that we met
Barcelona - How can I forget
The moment that you stepped into the room you took my breath away
Barcelona - La musica vibros
Barcelona - Y ella nos unio
And if God willing we will meet again someday

Let the songs begin - Dejalo nacer
Let the music play - Ahhhhhhhh...
Make the voices sing - Nace un gran amor
Start the celebration - Van a mi
And cry - Grita
Come alive - Vive
And shake the foundations from the skies
Ah, Ah, Shaking all our lives

Barcelona - Such a beautiful horizon
Barcelona - Like a jewel in the sun
Por ti sere gaviota de tu bella mar
Barcelona - Suenan las campamas
Barcelona - Abre tus puertas al mundo
If God is willing - If God is willing
If God is willing
Friends until the end
Viva - Barcelona


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

*Who could forget*

Frank Sinatra- Chicago

_Chicago, chicago that toddling town
Chicago, Chicago I’ll show you around - I love it
Bet your bottom dollar you’ll lose the blues in Chicago
The town that billy’s sunday could not shut down

On state street that great street I just want to say
They do things that they don’t do on broadway - say

They have the time the time of their life
I say a man and he danced with his wife
In Chicago, my home town_


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Aquarius said:


> Barcelona Barcelona
> Barcelona Barcelona
> Viva
> 
> ...


OMG!! I Love this song... Olympic 1992 eh??? Where can I get the mp3?? Another one that I like is Olympic 1988 Seoul....


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Kuala Lumpur by Poetic Ammo:

Chorus
Kuala Lumpur Y'all MC's better know
Kuala Lumpur Capital city on tha go
Kuala Lumpur You gotta get with tha flow
Poetic Ammunition comin real for tha world
*POINT BLANC*
Skyscrapers towerin' the masses gatherin' in a city
Of limitless chances and wealth sense shattering
Development materialistic inhabitants
Stressful in their lifestyles
Migrants emergin' from miles apart
Depart from their birthplace to metropolitan KL
Infamous capital where I dwell
*LANDSLYDE*
There's no barrier battleship carrier the interior
Architechtured engineered with lyrical material
Command like a mystical criteria
Jedi masters syndicate of complete imperial
I the Sniper given the strength and authority
Kuala Lumpur central unit capital city

Chorus

*C.LOCO*
It's like I never felt alone in the heart of the city
Big metroplis thousands of people just all around me
Immense variation multi-cultures on show
Now you know in the city of Kuala Lumpur
Glad to be the home of the world's tallest building
Petronas Tower working in the city of kings
With zombie-like daytime determined city dwellers
Earnin' a livin' only the strong are survivors
The day turns to night as the nightlife emerges
We all come alive and become nocturnal creatures
In the concrete jungle of Human's creation
Malaysian fron the Major Earth Division
*YOGI B*
Let me bring journey to MC's overseas livin' the Hip Hop creed
Heads up ! Now player heed !
Bounce to Kuala Lumpur Malaysia South East Asian sector
Stupendous culture fusion architecture
Faces of many races in places peacefully mingle
Hardworkin' people of the golden triangle
In sandles I rendevous with homeboys in the stalls
Play the cool drama but keep targets on movin' dolls
Layback just like that yeah lifestyle so easy
But when hell breaks loose in K.L. its time to get busy
Chorus
*POINT BLANC*
Lot Ten Yellow Dagger vision scan as I descend
From the Intrakota that departed Bus Stand Klang
Settin' sights on the urban street corner
Drop dead killa booties B-52 Bomber
(Bomb ass bootie) Infra red dechiper
Metropolitan life be everyday drama
*LANDSLYDE*
Armour in ancient tradition poems and poetry
Of the nation combined multi-racial with history
The prodigy multi-lingual triangle juristriction
Brings unity among races the ability
Secret ingredients of the nations unknown recipe
Movement of improvement to the city eventually

Chorus


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Rhythm Divine by Enrique Iglesias:

Escucha el ritmo de tu corazon (Whispered)

From the coast of Ipanema 
to the Island of Capri
all the way to *Kuala Lumpur*
I will follow you wherever you may be

From the moment, I first saw you
Knew my heart could not be free
Had to hold you in my arms
There can never be another for me 

All I need is 
THE RHYTHM DIVINE 
Lost in the music
You're heart will be mine
All I need is
to look in your eyes
Viva la musica
Say you'll be mine

Can you feel the heat of passion
Can you taste our love's sweet wine
Join the dance and let it happen
Put tomorrow's cares right out of your mind
As the music draws you closer
And you fall under my spell
I will catch you In my arms now
Where the night can take us no can tell

All I need is 
THE RHYTHM DIVINE
Lost in the music
You're heart will be mine
All I need is
the look in your eyes
Viva la musica
Say you'll be mine

Gotta have this feeling forever
Gotta live this moment together
Nothing else matters
just you and the night
Follow on the wings of desire
now the rhythm is taking you higher
No one can stop us from havin' it all

You are my heart......you are my soul
All I need is 
THE RHYTHM DIVINE
Lost in the music
You're heart will be mine
All I need is
the look in your eyes
Viva la muscia
Say you'll be mine

Can you feel the rhythm?
Can you feel the rhythm?
Can you feel the rhythm?
Burning .....Burning


----------



## WillesdenGreen (Jul 6, 2005)

For London:

Red Hot Chilli Peppers - Emit Remmus

The Clash - London Calling, London's Burning, Cheapskates, probably loads more

Hard-Fi - Tied Up Too Tight

Rolling Stones - Street Fighting Man


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

A couple more London.

The Jam - Waiting For The Tube At Midnight
Pet Shop Boys - West End Girls.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Other songs about NYC besides New York, New York by Frank Sinatra

New York State of Mind-Billy Joel
Livin Lavida Loca-Ricky Martin
New York-Ja Rule, Fat Joe, Jadakiss
Welcome to NYC-Cam'ron featureing Jay-Z
English Man in NY-Sting
New York Minute-Don Henly
The Only Boy Living in New York-Simon and Garfunkel
An Open Letter to New York-Beastie Boys
Take The 'A' Train-Ella Fitzgerald
Broadway-The Clash
Skyscraper Fantasy-Mantovani
Angel Of Harlem-U2
Down And Out In New York City-James Brown
New York City Cops-The Strokes
The Boy From New York City-The Ad Libs
It's All Moving Faster-Electric Frankenstein
No Sleep Till Brooklyn-Beastie Boys
Living For The City-Stevie Wonder
New York City Boys-Pet Shop Boys
New York, New York-Manitoba's Wild Kingdom
Free City Rhymes-Sonic Youth
Fairytale Of New York-Pogues
New York State Of Mind-Nas
The Apple Stretching-Grace Jones
Zoo York-Oakenfold
Postcards-Faithless
Back in NYC-Jeff Buckley
Riot On Broadway-The Living End
Big Apple Rappin-Spyder D
Christmas In Hollis-Run-D.M.C.
Positively Fourth Street-Bob Dylan
New York City Breakers-Michael Holman
The Bridge-M.C. Shan
South Bronx-Boogie Down Productions
Harlem Shuffle-Bob & Earl
Back In Central Park-Earl Klugh
Sound Of The City-David London
Someone Singing New York New York-The Ghostwriters
Safe In New York City-AC/DC
King of New York-Fun Lovin' Criminals
I'll Take New York-Tom Waits
Daddy Don't Live In That New York City No More-Steely Dan
N.Y. Flat Top Box-John Zorn/Naked City
East 3rd Street-Quicksand
New York City-Wire
We're a Happy Family-Ramones
Back in New York City-Genesis
Another Lonely Night in New York-Bee Gees
Another Rainy Day in New York City-Chicago
Arthur's Theme-Christopher Cross
The Girl From New York City-The Beach Boys
New York's A Lonely Town-The Trade Winds
New York, New York-Loundon Wainwright III
Subway Train-New York Dolls
New York-Sex Pistols
Walk On The Wild Side-Lou Reed
New York City Serenade-Bruce Sprinsteen
New York City-John Lennon
Funky Broadway-Wilson Pickket
Downtown-Petula Clark
New York City Blues-The Yardbirds
New York City-Gil Scott Heron
New York City-The Jesus & Mary Chain
New York City-Steve Earle
Rain (NYC)-Money Mark
I Guess The Lord Must Be In New York City-Harry Nillson
New York City-Leadbelly
Jamaican In New York-Shinehead
Wake Up In New York-Craig Armstrong/Evan Dando
Cali To New York-Black Eyed Peas
Take Me To Broadway-Gonzales
New York, New York-Last Poets
New York, New York-Johnny Winter
Big Apple Dreaming-Alice Cooper
King Of New York-Dan The Automator
New York Skyline-Garland Jeffries
Downtown-Petula Clark
Brooklyn's In The House-Third Bass
New York's Not My Home-Jim Croce
59th Street Bridge Song-Harpers Bizarre/Simon & Garfunkel
Brooklyn Roads-Neil Diamond
Me and Julio Down by the Schoolyard-Paul Simon
Bleecker Street-Simon & Garfunkel
Native New Yorker-Odyssey
All The Critics Love U In New York-Prince
Empire State-Fleetwood Mac
New York City-Norah Jones


----------

